# Folding Layout?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I wanna build a 4'X8' layout, HO scale and is a figure 8. I want the 2 end flaps to fold up to where the track faces each either to prevent damage. The middle section and the crossing won't fold at all. How can I keep the track level and have a good solid connection? I'll also be using roadbed and the track will be Atlas code 100.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You need to build a solid table in order to give it a good base to be able to fold. The hinge work is the hardest part of this kind of a project. You can buy commercially made hinges that will do what you want to do. I could also draw up for you, a home made yet somewhat complected solution too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Perhaps this brilliant layout can offer some insight / clues? ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7544

TJ


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I do have an idea or two now. Thank fellows!


----------

